# Ford 2600 engine swap



## Branislav Lukic (Jun 29, 2020)

Hello guys,
I found 4610 engine, and I want to install it on my 2600. Can I do that?
Engine block is exactly the same size as mine, cylinder head also.
One mechanic told me that I can do that, but I don't know. There are no many Ford 
tractors in my region, or mechanics.
Kind regards, Branislav


----------



## Blackelk (Mar 31, 2020)

I think the 4610 has a cast oil pan that mounts to the front with 2 additional bolts and a pivot pin that your 2600 doesn't have. Not sure if you can just swap out the oil pan, worth looking at. I know the front axles are different.


----------



## Branislav Lukic (Jun 29, 2020)

Blackelk said:


> I think the 4610 has a cast oil pan that mounts to the front with 2 additional bolts and a pivot pin that your 2600 doesn't have. Not sure if you can just swap out the oil pan, worth looking at. I know the front axles are different.


Thanks for your answer.
By the way it looks, front axle is also connected to engine block with 4 bolts like in my 2600, and also to a transmision via 4 bolts, and all of them seem similar to mine. But I don't know for sure, it just look similar, my main worry is that bolts that are connecting engine to the transmission and front axle, are separated differently. If anyone has some experience with that, it would be appreciated.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Branislav Lukic said:


> Hello guys,
> I found 4610 engine, and I want to install it on my 2600. Can I do that?
> Engine block is exactly the same size as mine, cylinder head also.
> One mechanic told me that I can do that, but I don't know. There are no many Ford
> ...



With the exception of the Japanese Shibaru built tractors all 3 cylinder Ford engines are a direct swap.
A 4610 engine will bolt right in to your 2600. I can not say for sure about the oil pan on 4wd models of the 4610 . They Might? have a cast iron pan. All the 2wd 4610s have the same stamped steel oil pan as the one on your 2600.
I put a 4000 engine in my 3000 for a few years and had no problems. However, I was very conscious of the fact that I had increased the horsepower of the tractor by about 30%.
If you put the bigger engine in your 2600 and then go adding a lot of rear ballast you could break things. I did run rear wheel weights on mine but not real heavy and did not ramrod the tractor real hard.


----------



## Branislav Lukic (Jun 29, 2020)

Ultradog said:


> With the exception of the Japanese Shibaru built tractors all 3 cylinder Ford engines are a direct swap.
> A 4610 engine will bolt right in to your 2600. I can not say for sure about the oil pan on 4wd models of the 4610 . They Might? have a cast iron pan. All the 2wd 4610s have the same stamped steel oil pan as the one on your 2600.
> I put a 4000 engine in my 3000 for a few years and had no problems. However, I was very conscious of the fact that I had increased the horsepower of the tractor by about 30%.
> If you put the bigger engine in your 2600 and then go adding a lot of rear ballast you could break things. I did run rear wheel weights on mine but not real heavy and did not ramrod the tractor real hard.


My 2600 is 4wd, and engine I am looking at is from 4wd also. I won't put any weights on mine, because of that reasons you mentioned, and wasn't planning to do so, transmission couldn't handle that. If oil pan be a problem, I would just put mine from 2600.
Sorry if my english isn't good enough, I am from Serbia, and Ford tractors here are real rarity.
Thanks for your answer, appreciate it.


----------



## Blackelk (Mar 31, 2020)

Ultradog is 100% correct, I was wrong. I was confused on the 5610's I have thinking the 4600 was the same. I looked at the 4600 and 3600 tonight and they are both the same. goodluck with the upgrade


----------



## Branislav Lukic (Jun 29, 2020)

Blackelk said:


> Ultradog is 100% correct, I was wrong. I was confused on the 5610's I have thinking the 4600 was the same. I looked at the 4600 and 3600 tonight and they are both the same. goodluck with the upgrade


Thanks guys, this will be quite a big job. Because 4610 engine is disassembled into parts, literally everything is disassembled. I would probably need couple of days to work on that. 
How heavy is entire engine of 4610? I believe it's heavier than 300 kilos.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

I would guess a little less than 300 kilos. They are heavy though.
With the flywheel and clutch maybe 250?


----------



## Branislav Lukic (Jun 29, 2020)

I hadn't bought the engine I asked you about, it was missing some parts, and had horrible crankshaft. 
I don't know how do you call this adjusting gear wheels, someone adjusted it badly, tractor started smoking heavily, and lost strength. I know how to adjust crankshaft and camshaft, but don't know how to adjust the fuel pump gear, because it's not a dot like on other gears, it has two numbers 3 and 4. So I don't know on which number to adjust, or between the numbers. On other gears it's just connecting dots.


----------



## Blackelk (Mar 31, 2020)

The injection pump gear is same on the 3 and 4 cylinders. You just match the number of cylinders with the dot on the idler gear


----------



## Blackelk (Mar 31, 2020)

this is a Ford 5610 4 cylinder


----------



## Blackelk (Mar 31, 2020)

close up of the injection pump


----------



## Branislav Lukic (Jun 29, 2020)

Thanks a lot.
I was doing that on my 2600. 
Today we finally finished mounting 4610 engine on my 2600. We started it, it runs good, starts good, but, after less than a minute, I saw coolant pipe moving. We turned tractor of, and my Radiator was full of engine oil. What could have happened?
Man we bought this engine from, told us that crankcase is missing a screw, or something in it.
I checked all the screws that crankcase is tightened to the block, there are no missing.
Is there a screw maybe in the block, that could be seen when crankcase is removed, to cause all of this?
Engine block doesn't have any cracks from the outside, cylinder head also don't have any cracks from the outside. Could it be a bad gasket? Or could it be plugs that keep water from the oil in head or block?
I am just wishing that it's not block or head that are permanently damaged, because we really gave a lot of time to this conversion.


----------

